# After a year off



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well I decided to start in oil Bob Ross style. He makes it look so easy. It's not. Though ive watched him many times recently i need to do a watch and pause session. 
I'm ok with the sky and mountains but the trees,yuck. I may scrape off the trees. 
Have to figure out why it's upside down as well??


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

dickhutchings said:


> Well I decided to start in oil Bob Ross style. He makes it look so easy. It's not. Though ive watched him many times recently i need to do a watch and pause session.
> I'm ok with the sky and mountains but the trees,yuck. I may scrape off the trees.
> Have to figure out why it's upside down as well??


When I clicked on the image to enlarge it, it was upright.

My grandfather was also a landscape painter and when I was young, he would sit there and watch Bob Ross and also paint while I drew along side him. This piece reminds me of my grandfather.

I am not a painter but this looks pretty good so far. The trees in the center look a bit like a green blur but I am assuming this is because its definition is in progress. I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Well I decided to start in oil Bob Ross style. He makes it look so easy. It's not. Though ive watched him many times recently i need to do a watch and pause session.
> I'm ok with the sky and mountains but the trees,yuck. I may scrape off the trees.
> Have to figure out why it's upside down as well??


Hey Dick,

Try the Bob Ross style one more time but this time Start with very faded colors for the mountains, almost the same colors as the sky, next make your tree line in a very bluish color with just a little green, very close to the mountain value and then put all the bright, rich colors in the foreground. You're going to get a much more pleasing painting due to the sence of distance.

The further away stuff is, the closer the value and color it gets to the atmosphere around it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Scraped and ready to try again. Don't think I'm going to get a nice blue pond unless I wait for it to try. Am I right or can 8 clean it more?


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Scraped and ready to try again. Don't think I'm going to get a nice blue pond unless I wait for it to try. Am I right or can 8 clean it more?


Sure you can, scrap, wipe with paper and paint wet on wet technique.
So thick over lean.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it's heading in the right direction maybe.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Getting the hang of pallet knife painting. It's a start anyway. Trees and water to come.
How long will a painting like this take to dry? No sign of drying so far and I just leave the paint out.


----------

